# Useful links



## edwardcyh

*Yahoo Power Ranking:*
*2/26* http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-rankings022707&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
*2/20* http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=sk-rankings022007&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
*2/5* http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-rankings020507&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

*NBA Power Ranking:*
http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/

*CBS Sportsline*
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/powerrankings/

*Fox Sports Power Ranking:*
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

*ESPN Power Ranking:*
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking

*Hollinger's NBA Power Rankings (UPDATED DAILY)*
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerranking

*Team Rankings.com*
http://teamrankings.com/nba/

*Covers.com Power Ranking* (Records against the spread):
http://www.covers.com/sports/power-ranking/nba-power-ranking.aspx

*Personal fouls watch*
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/teamSt...cellaneous&season=2006&stype=avgPersonalFouls

*Jeff Sagarin NBA ratings*
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0607.htm

*2006-07 NBA Expected Winning Percentage*
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/stats/rpi

*NBA Salary on HoopsHype.com*
http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries.htm


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

When I said Dallas moved up, I was thinking about NBA Power Ranking....

Dallas came in at #29 last Wednesday.

Here is the link:

http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



edwardcyh said:


> When I said Dallas moved up, I was thinking about NBA Power Ranking....
> 
> Dallas came in at #29 last Wednesday.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/


Though Dallas came in 2nd from the last, the comments were surprisingly positive:



> The only other Finalist to start the next season with four Ls was the 2001-02 Sixers, who got bounced in the first round of the playoffs. But it's still early for the Mavs.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

Expect a hot streak to jump us up to top 5.


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

If we can lock down Hinrich like we locked down Zach the other night, mark another W on the schedule.


----------



## xray

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



_Dre_ said:


> Expect a hot streak to jump us up to top 5.


I'm looking for a big move up, and it's clear this team will catch fire; I just don't know how close this team is to "getting it". Josh's injury may have given the team pause, but they seem to have found a rotation that works. 

Any streak we get on during this home swing will have to be revisited when JHo returns - not sure how that will shake the rotation, Stack will move back to 6th man (unless Avery wants to bring Josh off the bench when he returns).


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking

ESPN Power ranking seems to rank the mavs higher than the other two....

Obviously, the rank didn't include the nice win last night.


----------



## croco

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



edwardcyh said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking
> 
> ESPN Power ranking seems to rank the mavs higher than the other two....
> 
> Obviously, the rank didn't include the nice win last night.


I like this Power ranking much more than the other ones. Of course we didn't play well so far, but it's way too early to put mediocre teams over contenders.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

Dallas up to 21st spot....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



croco said:


> I like this Power ranking much more than the other ones. Of course we didn't play well so far, but it's way too early to put mediocre teams over contenders.


Agreed.

.... except some of these scrappy teams are playing like they ARE the contenders...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*

I went ahead and edited the first post to contain all the links to various power rankings.


----------



## xray

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



edwardcyh said:


> I went ahead and edited the first post to contain all the links to various power rankings.


I wonder if they're updated, you could sticky/lock a thread...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



bray1967 said:


> I wonder if they're updated, you could sticky/lock a thread...


Some of them update beginning of the week, while some update mid-week. What I am waiting for is the NBA power ranking. They can change quite a bit from week to week.

I went ahead and stickied the thread. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



edwardcyh said:


> Some of them update beginning of the week, while some update mid-week. What I am waiting for is the NBA power ranking. They can change quite a bit from week to week.
> 
> I went ahead and stickied the thread. :biggrin:


Good...it's something we'll refer to throughout the season.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Yahoo Power Ranking*



bray1967 said:


> Good...it's something we'll refer to throughout the season.


Hopefully we won't have to refer to them much because we'll be consistently 1 or 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Power Rankings*

Win this back to back against Memphis and we're close to the top 12.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



Gambino said:


> Win this back to back against Memphis and we're close to the top 12.


Right, and with each win the nation is realizing that it was a fluke - anomaly, whatever you want to call it - but the Mavs have gotten their act together. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> Right, and with each win the nation is realizing that it was a fluke - anomaly, whatever you want to call it - but the Mavs have gotten their act together. :banana:


I think they still need some heavy work defensively, and offensively they will win every game if they continue to drive the ball to the hoop and Damp churning out double-doubles... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> I think they still need some heavy work defensively, and offensively they will win every game if they continue to drive the ball to the hoop and Damp churning out double-doubles... :biggrin:


Check Ninja's sig next time you can... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> Check Ninja's sig next time you can... :biggrin:


I saw it earlier. It's pretty funny, but true.

Bull's lack of interior defense and good perimeter defense creates a lot of opportunity for Damp. Now with a Battier-less and Gasol-less Memphis......


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

Geez. I hadn't been following the Grizz at all this year, but for some reason I thought they had a better record than 1-6. Guess losing Battier and having Gasol go down were 2 big losses. No reason we don't take these next 2 games with ease, especially since we still have to be in their heads from the 4-0 playoff sweep.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> Geez. I hadn't been following the Grizz at all this year, but for some reason I thought they had a better record than 1-6. Guess losing Battier and having Gasol go down were 2 big losses. No reason we don't take these next 2 games with ease, especially since we still have to be in their heads from the 4-0 playoff sweep.


It's all about mentality, even against a short-handed squad like the Griz. They can't have a let down if they wish to catch SA, not for a division lead, but to simply right what went horribly wrong to start the season.


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> It's all about mentality, even against a short-handed squad like the Griz. They can't have a let down if they wish to catch SA, not for a division lead, but to simply right what went horribly wrong to start the season.


Honestly I can't see us not winning both games against this Grizz even considering the way played the first games.


----------



## paintingshade

*Re: Power Rankings*

www.teamrankings.com/nba is the best ranking site. you guys are like 10th there... I expect you guys to rise to top 5 in the next 2 weeks


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



paintingshade said:


> www.teamrankings.com/nba is the best ranking site. you guys are like 10th there... I expect you guys to rise to top 5 in the next 2 weeks


Interesting...his "strength of schedule" has the Mavs #2, and SA #27.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> Interesting...his "strength of schedule" has the Mavs #2, and SA #27.


Nice, maybe we can make a BCS bowl game then...


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

ESPN Power Ranking: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking

Hello top 5.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



> They're still not up to par, not even after five straight Ws, but Nowitzki looks all right. He's got seven double-doubles already, one more than Dirk had all of last November.


It's really kind of scary (for the rest of the league) if you consider what this team could be if* everyone got healthy and in on the same page.

* always an if


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

True.... I'm expecting us to take Charlotte and Washington down, but Friday and Saturdays b2b's with SA and NO should be a good test to gauge where this team really is. Hopefully Josh and Stack will be good to go come this weekend.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> True.... I'm expecting us to take Charlotte and Washington down, but Friday and Saturdays b2b's with SA and NO should be a good test to gauge where this team really is. Hopefully Josh and Stack will be good to go come this weekend.


...and chemistry isn't disrupted.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> True.... I'm expecting us to take Charlotte and Washington down, but Friday and Saturdays b2b's with SA and NO should be a good test to gauge where this team really is. Hopefully Josh and Stack will be good to go come this weekend.


Washington will be more difficult than you think.

Dallas will be on a b2b, AND they'll be "looking ahead" to the SAS match-up.

Also, Dallas D has too much trouble against teams with a good backcourt. Last time I checked, Warrior has a pretty good backcourt...

The b2b with SAS and NOK will be a HUGE test.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Yahoo Power Ranking:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=sk-rankings112006&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


10. Dallas Mavericks (5-4, Last ranking: 18) – The Mavs are like George Jefferson: They're "movin' on up" after a 3-0 week. Not bad, especially considering that Josh Howard is still out with an ankle injury. 

Moved up 8 spots in a week. :banana: :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> CBS Sportsline
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/powerrankings/


Nice little jump there as well. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

Man, it IS Tuesday...my week's screwed up already.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> Man, it IS Tuesday...my week's screwed up already.


Too much :cheers: , :buddies: and :makeout: would do that to you....


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Too much :cheers: , :buddies: and :makeout: would do that to you....


Perhaps NyQuil has a little too much hooch?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Power Rankings*

Didn't I tell you guys we'd have a winning streak and be right back up there on the power rankings? They're almost completely record predicated.


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Power Rankings*

I also told yall we would be right back up there with sweeping the back to back with Memphis. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

The "experts" are probably waiting for the SA game to really mark this team one way or the other.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> The "experts" are probably waiting for the SA game to really mark this team one way or the other.


Who cares about THOSE experts? :biggrin: 

I've always preferred the in-house homer analysts....


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

It'll be interesting to see what this game does in the rankings.

To me, SA shouldn't be punished too harshly, these two played to what amounts to slightly more than a draw - with the advantage to the road team. No doubt they're both Top 5.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



bray1967 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what this game does in the rankings.
> 
> To me, SA shouldn't be punished too harshly, these two played to what amounts to slightly more than a draw - with the advantage to the road team. No doubt they're both Top 5.


Don't forget that SA still has a pretty good excuse.... Manu got hurt in the 3rd quarter.

Dallas and San Antonio will remain about the same in power ranking, but the question is those Jazz. How are these two teams in regard to UTA?

My guess is that UTA stays on top.....


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Power Rankings*

The Cavs lost to the Pacers, and the Hornets lost to the Wolves so I wouldn't be surprised to see 1. Jazz, 2. Mavs, and 3. Spurs.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



LineOFire said:


> The Cavs lost to the Pacers, and the Hornets lost to the Wolves so I wouldn't be surprised to see 1. Jazz, 2. Mavs, and 3. Spurs.


2 and 3 is a toss though....

season records: SAS has the edge


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Power Rankings*

The Mavs have had a harder schedule up to this point though and just finished beating the Spurs.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> NBA Power Ranking:
> http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/


Dallas at #4... jumped from #12.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> CBS Sportsline
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/powerrankings/


Dallas at #4... jumped from #10.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Fox Sports Power Ranking:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings


Dallas at #5... jumped from #20+...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> ESPN Power Ranking:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking


This ranking includes the 9 game winning streak, and Dallas sits at #2!

Right there behind UTA.....


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*

#3 or 4 seems about right, 2 might be a little too high. Not all wins were great.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Right there behind UTA.....


...and UT Arlington plays at Texas-Pan American tonight, so we have a chance to leapfrog. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> ...and UT Arlington plays at Texas-Pan American tonight, so we have a chance to leapfrog. :lol:


Only bray would talk about leapfrog....

How we have xray to continue the tradition.... 


lol


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Only bray would talk about leapfrog....
> 
> How we have xray to continue the tradition....
> 
> 
> lol


Don't they play that anymore? :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> Don't they play that anymore? :cheer:


I think people stop playing it when they get past 35....

lol :joke:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> I think people stop playing it when they get past 35....


I still eat my oreos the kiddie way sometimes. :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

Nice to see phoenix bounce back after everyone and their dog put Dallas and Phoenix in the lottery after a week of play.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> Nice to see phoenix bounce back after everyone and their dog put Dallas and Phoenix in the lottery after a week of play.


It was just a matter of time for things to shake out...Avery refused to assess his team before 20 games were played...me, I was counting the days until the trading deadline. :azdaja: :boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> It was just a matter of time for things to shake out...Avery refused to assess his team before 20 games were played...me, I was counting the days until the trading deadline. :azdaja: :boohoo2:


You are having WAY too much fun with these new avatars!

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Yahoo Power Ranking:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=sk-rankings112706&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


As expected, the Yahoo Power Ranking has Dallas coming in #3, behind SAS, and UTA....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Covers.com Power Ranking
> http://www.covers.com/sports/power-ranking/nba-power-ranking.aspx


Up to #2 spot there.....


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

Climbed out of the hole all the way to #1 here.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

I guess it's not how well you're playing, but when you're playing well.


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> I guess it's not how well you're playing, but when you're playing well.


Otherwise a Power Ranking would not make any sense.


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Power Rankings*

#1 on NBA.com.

Welcome back, Western Conference Champion Dallas Mavericks!


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



StackAttack said:


> #1 on NBA.com.
> 
> Welcome back, Western Conference Champion Dallas Mavericks!


Wow.... 

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

*Dec--Opponent-----Time*----National TV *
Fri 1 - Sacramento - 7:30 PM --- ESPN 
Mon 4 @ Washington 6:00 PM --- NBATV 
Tue 5 @ New Jersey 6:30 PM -- -- 
Thu 7 ---Detroit ---- 7:00 PM ---- TNT 
Sat 9 --- Denver --- 7:30 PM ---- NBATV 
Mon 11 -- Utah ---- 8:00 PM -- -- 
Wed 13 L. A. Lakers -8:30 PM ---- ESPN

Good basketball the next couple of weeks. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Power Rankings*

Wow. We have a really tough schedule coming up. But if we slither past Detroit, we'll have broken the 14-game win streak record (we'll see how things go tonight, Washington and NJ are shoe-ins IMO).


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=5

#1 @ ESPN. Bigger surprise is Orlando @ #3 above SA.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



> Bold prediction: Mavs won't be going 78-4.


:boohoo2: 



> You can live with a 1-3 blip after a 12-1 start. (Jerry) Sloan's real issue is giving up two 50-point games in one month, which no NBA team had done since December 1990.


But does anyone know of a team who had 2 50 point scorers in the same month?

A: Look to the top of your web page for the answer...:yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> But does anyone know of a team who had 2 50 point scorers in the same month?
> 
> A: Look to the top of your web page for the answer...:yay:


Who?

I am kind of slow.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Who?
> 
> I am kind of slow.... :biggrin:


That would be Mash and Jackson in '94 (two weeks apart).


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> That would be Mash and Jackson in '94 (two weeks apart).


Gosh... i was just a kid then...


.... har har.....


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Gosh... i was just a kid then...
> 
> 
> .... har har.....


:azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

It'll take what - 4 wins to make up for that loss? :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> It'll take what - 4 wins to make up for that loss? :sadbanana:


I think 12 or so....


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

We'll probably fall back to #21.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

If we can take Jersey, Detroit, Denver and Utah I think we would retain our standing.

That's no easy feat. :no:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> If we can take Jersey, Detroit, Denver and Utah I think we would retain our standing.
> 
> That's no easy feat. :no:


Don't forget the Lakers at the end of that stretch.

I think Kobe got hurt (ankle) yesterday, didn't he? I am sure he'll be ready for us though.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Yahoo Power Ranking:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-rankings120406&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


The day Dallas reaches #1 on Yahoo was the day the streak ended....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

FYI, Dallas is ranked #1 on ALL power rankings right now.........

We'll see after the next stretch of hard games.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> CBS Sportsline
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/powerrankings/


I just noticed that CBS Sportsline puts Dallas #1 INCLUDING the loss at Washington. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Fox Sports Power Ranking:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings


#1 here including that loss as well.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

Guess it wasn't as bad as we thought.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> Guess it wasn't as bad as we thought.


It must be your "oversized pen" that impressed these "analysts."


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

Sputter...sputter.

Not #1 anymore...:boohoo2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Power Rankings*

Its funny, I havent checked rankings all year and I dont watch that many games...I guess with the Mavs making the finals and having the same if not slightly better team, Im just waiting for the playoffs to start...the regular season feels so mundane right now...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Its funny, I havent checked rankings all year and I dont watch that many games...I guess with the Mavs making the finals and having the same if not slightly better team, Im just waiting for the playoffs to start...the regular season feels so mundane right now...


Agreed....

I still prefer the mavs winning these regular season games though.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

I'm sure that's how the majority of veterans in the League feel, but the intriguing part about this team would be the new faces (including the rook) and subtle improvements by certain players.

Without gelling as a team, all the assumed rewards are pipe dreams.

imo


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> I'm sure that's how the majority of veterans in the League feel, but the intriguing part about this team would be the new faces (including the rook) and subtle improvements by certain players.
> 
> Without gelling as a team, all the assumed rewards are pipe dreams.
> 
> imo


Or they can use a BCS poll type system to determine playoff positions...

Good teams can gel with their first round playoff... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Or they can use a BCS poll type system to determine playoff positions...
> 
> Good teams can gel with their first round playoff... :biggrin:


Believe it or not, I can see some good in that scenario...

...College football would see what a mess it really is, and they would go to a playoff system.:yay:


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> Agreed....
> 
> I still prefer the mavs winning these regular season games though.... :biggrin:


Me too, I think we need the better record this season in order to beat SA :clap2:


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Power Rankings*

Fall to 3 on ESPN, 2 on SI. Phoenix is obviously on top.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

Well, Dime's got us at 6

1 Pistons 
2 Suns 
3 Lakers 
4 Jazz 
5 Spurs 

6 Mavericks (Jerry Stackhouse's groin injury means Dallas is looking for bench scoring from guys like Anthony Johnson, spot-up shooters Devean George, Greg Buckner and Austin Croshere, and offensively-challenged DeSagana Diop. In other words, they're hoping Stack gets well soon.)

7 Rockets 
8 Magic 
9 Nuggets 
10 Timberwolves 

and a really good site I like has us at 5

1. San Antonio (16-6) 
2. Utah (16-5) 
3. Phoenix (14-6) 
4. LA Lakers (15-6) 
5. Dallas (14-7) 
6. Houston (14-7) 
7. Detroit (13-7) 
8. Denver (12-7) 
9. Orlando (15-8) 
10. Minnesota (10-9)


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> ...and a really good site I like has us at 5


...and up to 4 after last night's win.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

Teamrankings base their ranking 100% on stats and formula, so they don't take injuries or personnel changes (or disgruntled players) into consideration.

With AI on the move and so many teams potentially pursuing him, too many players think their future with their teams are hanging in the limbo.

I used to love the site to help me judge the spread on each game.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> With AI on the move and so many teams potentially pursuing him, too many players think their future with their teams are hanging in the limbo.


I wondered that very thing watching the Lakers game - I was thinking Terry may have something in the back of his mind last night...:raised_ey


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> I wondered that very thing watching the Lakers game - I was thinking Terry may have something in the back of his mind last night...:raised_ey


Whatever it takes.... If we can get that kind of production out of our big 3.... I will be one happy mofo. 

Anyone notice this...
*Dirk - 23pts / 14reb / 8ast*
2 dimes away from a triple double, and he had those 8 assists with 4:30 to go in the 4th. I was sure he was going to get them.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



Ninjatune said:


> Anyone notice this...
> *Dirk - 23pts / 14reb / 8ast*
> 2 dimes away from a triple double, and he had those 8 assists with 4:30 to go in the 4th. I was sure he was going to get them.


And he didn't show much emotion when he went out with a couple of minutes to go....Avery was seated and reached out to high five, and Dirk ignored him like he was pissed or something...


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Power Rankings*

Maybe he wanted that Trip/Doub..... who knows.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

#3 on Dime's Hit List.



> 6. Utah Jazz – Seems like every time we’re ready to hand Utah the top spot, they do something like lose to a suspension-depleted Knicks squad. Carlos Boozer and Deron Williams are doing their thing, though.
> 
> 5. Los Angeles Lakers – With ‘Melo grounded for the next few weeks and Allen Iverson on the chillin’ list for the moment, Kobe can make some moves in the quest for another scoring crown. And with Lamar Odom out of L.A.’s lineup, that’s just more looks for KB24.
> 
> 4. Detroit Pistons – Not a good look when we give the Pistons the No. 1 spot in the Hit List, and they go out and lose their next game by double digits to a .500 team.
> 
> 3. Dallas Mavericks – Bounced back from getting waxed in Utah by winning four straight. Stackhouse is back, which adds bench scoring, and you can pretty much pencil Dirk in for 25-10 a night.
> 
> 2. San Antonio Spurs – With all due respect to the guys in Jersey and D.C., the NBA’s real “Big Three” reside in San Antonio: Tim Duncan, Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker.
> 
> 1. Phoenix Suns – The streak is still going at 14 wins, and the Suns are playing so well it’s all becoming routine: Steve Nash hands out 10-plus assists, Amare Stoudemire drops 20 and embarrasses a couple heads, and some combination of Marion, Barbosa, Diaw and Bell stuff the rest of the stat sheet.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

I don't see PHX ending their streak any time soon. The next big challenge comes when they visit Dallas......


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> I don't see PHX ending their streak any time soon. The next big challenge comes when they visit Dallas......


...and that time has come. 

Numero uno vs. numero dos.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

Washington Wizards are outgunning some of the top teams in the Western Conference, and their win in PHX remind me much of the old mavs (from 1 1/2 ago...).

There is a heck of a lot of offense but absolutely no defense....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

The upcoming PHX game is HUGE.

PHX still hasn't beaten any "really good" teams, and Dallas gets a chance to test their defensive progress with an explosive offense. I would be interested to see how well Dallas handles Amare in the paint........


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> The upcoming PHX game is HUGE.
> 
> PHX still hasn't beaten any "really good" teams, and Dallas gets a chance to test their defensive progress with an explosive offense. I would be interested to see how well Dallas handles Amare in the paint........


I'm also curious if Avery will throw all cards on the table as it could come down to this series again. :whoknows:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



croco said:


> I'm also curious if Avery will throw all cards on the table as it could come down to this series again. :whoknows:


You mean hold back i.e. preseason? :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

AJ wouldn't want to hold anything back right now.... would he?

I mean... he doesn't have any reason to do such a thing.


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

I would think he's more concerned about getting our guys to play at an optimum level.

A good team can beat any team if they play their game, right? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*

I think AJ's trying to get the bench to start producing. Can't say I blame him.....


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*



xray said:


> You mean hold back i.e. preseason?


Yes and no. Of course everyone should perform to his optimum, but I think it's not a great idea to show everything, matchup-wise or effort-wise. That might sound a little weird, but you need to hold something back for the playoffs.



xray said:


> I would think he's more concerned about getting our guys to play at an optimum level.
> 
> A good team can beat any team if they play their game, right? :biggrin:


Yes and no 

If both good teams show their best it will come down to a classic 7-game-series like Dallas vs. SA last year.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Power Rankings*

yeah all i think that AJ wants to do is to make his bench players start to do more,,, cause you havent really got many players on the bench that can put up pretty consistent games


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*



croco said:


> Of course everyone should perform to his optimum, but I think it's not a great idea to show everything, matchup-wise or effort-wise. That might sound a little weird, but you need to hold something back for the playoffs.


I don't subscribe to that thinking in December. There's so much time left in this season for your team to evolve into what you want them to be (come playoff time) that imo it would be detrimental to have your guys modify the system you've been trying to hone.

I could be very wrong on this, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

*Re: Power Rankings*

ESPN

teamrankings.com


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> ESPN Power Ranking:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking





> Cowboys have, what, one significant W in the Romo Era? The real title contender in town, meanwhile, rolls along with zero hoopla, even at 24-3 since that 0-4 start.


Hilarious....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Power Rankings*



edwardcyh said:


> NBA Power Ranking:
> http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/


Dallas is back on top again.

If you look at the top 5 teams, are you surprised to see the Wizards' name there? Are the Wizards THE TOP team in the East?

:whoknows:


----------



## xray

*Re: Power Rankings*

These power rankings have that disclaimer that they do live by...it's only based on "what have you done for me lately".

The fan is fixed on the bigger picture. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

If I am missing any useful links, let me know.


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Personal fouls watch*
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/teamSt...cellaneous&season=2006&stype=avgPersonalFouls


Dirk is leading the team with 8 technicals this season.

Since we are not even at 1/2 way point of the season, he might want to be careful and slow it down a bit.


----------



## StackAttack

How many technicals is it to a suspension? 15?


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> How many technicals is it to a suspension? 15?


Yeah...


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Jeff Sagarin NBA ratings*
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0607.htm
> 
> *2006-07 NBA Expected Winning Percentage*
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/stats/rpi


Added two links that I got off Bull's board.

Both of them have "strength of schedule" involved.


----------



## edwardcyh

Jeff Sagarin NBA ratings
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0607.htm

According this this set of power ranking:

Dallas is 12-6 against top 10 teams and 19-7 against top 16 teams.
Phoenix is 5-7 against top 10 teams and 12-8 against top 16 teams.

What this means is that Dallas has played top 10 teams 6 more times than PHX and won all of them.

That's impressive enough for me. The media can give all the love to PHX.... I really don't care. We'll see when it's playoff time.


----------



## croco

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=13

Phoenix #1 now


----------



## Ninjatune

croco said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=13
> 
> Phoenix #1 now


*yawn*


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=13
> 
> Phoenix #1 now


Can't complain about that ranking.....


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Hollinger's NBA Power Rankings (UPDATED DAILY)*
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerranking


Just added the link.

Can't believe the guy does ranking on a daily basis, and Suns remain in the #1 spot.


----------



## croco

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=14

Back on top


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Hollinger's NBA Power Rankings (UPDATED DAILY)*
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerranking


Hollinger finally decided to put Dallas on top.....


----------



## Ninjatune

Must have tweaked the system a bit.


----------



## edwardcyh

> Mike (Memphis)
> 'Bout time the Mavs were put in first place. They'd have been there a month ago if they hadn't blown so many 20-30 point leads and won by only 10-15 points all the time. Avery needs to get the Mavs interested in the game again, even when they are blowing teams out.


I don't think they are disinterested in the game. It probably has more to do with "making the game more exciting."


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> I don't think they are disinterested in the game. It probably has more to do with "making the game more exciting."


I think it's the time where players start to realize that the regular season is loooooong and the playoffs are still two months away :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Yahoo Power Ranking:*
*2/20* http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=sk-rankings022007&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Domination. Execution. Defense. Depth. Coaching. Balance. Sellout crowds. A threat to win 70 games.
> 
> This year's Dallas Mavericks? Maybe. But I could just as well be speaking of last season's Detroit Pistons. And we all remember what happened to Detroit.
> 
> That's why Avery Johnson doesn't seem all that impressed with his Mavs, despite the fact that they're on one of the great runs in NBA history. After losing its first four games, Dallas has won a startling 44 of its last 49 games and appears to be the best team in the league by far.
> 
> But with two months left in the regular season, Johnson is hardly easing up on the reins. In fact, he is constantly harping on his team's mistakes, urging his players to be more consistent, more focused and more confident.
> 
> As Johnson drives his club toward the finish line, he does it with one thing on his mind: to hold up the Larry O'Brien trophy in June. The Pistons couldn't sustain their push last season, but Dallas is determined to do so this year. That's why the Mavericks remain as the top team in this week's rankings.
> 
> Here's a look at all the clubs, from one to 30 (records and statistics are through Feb. 20):


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Hollinger's NBA Power Rankings (UPDATED DAILY)*
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerranking


Wow... SAS take the #2 spot above PHX.


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... SAS take the #2 spot above PHX.


And the Spurs almost caught us too, what a slim margin :krazy:

Sorry, but those Hollinger Power Ranking are a word with eight letters.


----------



## xray

Dallas, Phoenix, and then San Antonio

I always go to Greenfield's 'cause it's in my favorites, and looks halfway intelligent. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

Why Spurs are No. 1



> I realize this is hard to swallow when one looks at the standings, but that's the whole point here -- I'm trying to get you to look beyond them. Once you do, it immediately becomes apparent that the Spurs are a major threat to win the championship, and that they're No. 1 in the rankings because, as heretical as this may sound, *they're playing better than everyone else right now. Dallas included.*


I think someone lost his mind.


----------



## Ninjatune

WOW. How can anyone be playing better than Dallas right now? 
Thats just insane.


----------



## edwardcyh

According to the guy, Dallas has been on top for like..... 3 days?

LOL... it's all good.


----------



## xray

Greenfield peers into the future, behold.

According to his weighted values (which I respect), the Mavs would go 16-1 the rest of the way, losing only on the road to Phoenix.

Would you take that, a loss to the Suns only? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

Whoa.... I didn't realize Dallas has to play GSW one more time?!?!?!

They meet 3 times this season....


----------



## edwardcyh

Basically, I am concerned about 6 of the rest of their games. This means I am not expecting a 70 win season....


----------



## Ninjatune

Boston? 
Friday night must of scared you a bit huh?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dallas has 7 games from the 20th to the 30th...


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Basically, I am concerned about 6 of the rest of their games. This means I am not expecting a 70 win season....


Those are obviously problematic - but 4 of those fall into April, when I expect Avery to pour nitrous oxide into their focus tank.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Boston?
> Friday night must of scared you a bit huh?


The fact that they won 6 games out of their last 9 before losing to Dallas, and then proceeded to beat the Spurs at home.... Not to mention it was the 2nd of their back to back.

Yeah....... I am a bit scared.

We need George and Buckner BAAAD.


----------



## edwardcyh

MIN game will be difficult as well. If KG wants to make the playoffs, they will come out with extra energy....


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> Basically, I am concerned about 6 of the rest of their games. This means I am not expecting a 70 win season....


One down and five more to go.


----------



## edwardcyh

After successfully keeping LBJ in check for 3 quarters, Dallas needs to try something similar on Paul Pierce.

Isn't Devean George getting ready to return? He is suppose to be close to ready.... No?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't Devean George getting ready to return? He is suppose to be close to ready.... No?


Yes...



> Forward Devean George, who has missed the last five games with a sore right knee, is scheduled to join the team in Boston today for practice. Greg Buckner, who has missed the last three games with a sprained left knee, will also practice. How they respond will determine their availability for Friday's game against the Celtics.


----------



## edwardcyh

Imagine getting BOTH of them back....

How about Mbenga? LOL...

:joke:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> How about Mbenga? LOL...
> 
> :joke:


But I'm not joking...I truly believe that Mbenga will be dangerous if he continues under Avery's tutelage; I couldn't believe it when he went down for the year. :boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh

Looking on the bright side, Pops and Cro are getting a little more PT.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Looking on the bright side, Pops and Cro are getting a little more PT.


Imagine Pops, Dirk (still in his prime) and Mbenga as your front line. :drool2:


----------



## Ninjatune

Pops had quite a few defensive brain farts last night. 
Best thing about it was that he immediately knew it and got mad at himself.


----------

